# 1 1/2" & 2" taper thread taps.



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I need to find a 1 1/2" and 2" standard taper taps. Suggestions on a good source would be appreciated.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I've bought all mine off Ebay. I don't think I paid more than $30 for either my 1 1/2" or 2" taps. I've got a few different brands but all quality and USA made.




Paul


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I am fortunate, I have got mine from fitter buddies, and the tap drawer at our shop. My boss bought salvage rights at a decommissioned power plant and we have stuff that like you can't believe. They are life savers. I have two, each size, one set for dwv and one set for potable lines.


----------

